

Why Coding Is Your Child’s Key to Unlocking the Future - bootload
http://www.wsj.com/articles/why-coding-is-your-childs-key-to-unlocking-the-future-1430080118

======
bootload
paywalled, anyone with a alt-link?

source:
[https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/592991952829689856](https://twitter.com/pmarca/status/592991952829689856)

------
lnalx
Can't read the full story without a WSJ account.

